# Battery Chargers.



## Petrus (16/9/18)

Guys, I am looking for a new battery charger. Currently I am using a Efest LUC 6 bay charger. She has treated me well, but I have issues with a dead bay. I am looking for a high quality charger. Four bays would be fine, quality is important.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/18)

Nitecore is good. I have had mine since Dec.

It's a Q2 model

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Vapour Beast (20/9/18)

Hey Petrus, you can check out our Intellichrger D4 right here: https://thevapourbeast.co.za/nitecore-intellicharger-d4.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/9/18)

Petrus said:


> Guys, I am looking for a new battery charger. Currently I am using a Efest LUC 6 bay charger. She has treated me well, but I have issues with a dead bay. I am looking for a high quality charger. Four bays would be fine, quality is important.
> 
> Thanks.



Get a Nitecore D4 @Petrus I've had mine for 2 and a half years and no issues. I leave her permanently plugged in and when I get home just pop the batts in and out once done.

She goes into a standby mode when not in use and once you pop a batt in she wakes up and starts charging.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

